# Clarksville/land between the lakes



## ehsevan (Mar 23, 2017)

The last couple years I have hunted at LBL and haven't found anything. I'm from Clarksville, though. Any recommendations nearby? It's going to rain for the next straight week, so I've had a hard time deciding when to head out and where to go.


----------



## hmm (Mar 27, 2017)

My wife and I found 9 blondes yesterday in south Dickson County. I plan on checking out Montgomery-Bell state park this weekend. It looks like there are some good areas in that park, but this is our first morel season in TN, so I don't know if there are any there or not.


----------

